# New doctor established patient



## Mike Greer (May 12, 2009)

Hi, I know this a basic e&m question but... A new Doctor came to our clinic and saw for the first time an established patient from a retired doctor from here. is the visit an established or new patient.

Thanks Mike.
ps I do surgery coding not office.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 12, 2009)

This is an established patient.  In the MDM you would use new problem to examiner (under number of diagnoses or treatment options).


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 12, 2009)

If the patient has been seen within the last three years...established.


----------



## dwhitney (May 12, 2009)

Mike Greer said:


> Hi, I know this a basic e&m question but... A new Doctor came to our clinic and saw for the first time an established patient from a retired doctor from here. is the visit an established or new patient.
> 
> Thanks Mike.
> ps I do surgery coding not office.



Hi Mike, E&M guidelines; A new patient is one who has not recieved any professional services from the physician of the same specialty who belongs to the same group practice, within the past three years.  Applies to all patients with the exception of ER/ED patients.


----------



## Karolina (May 13, 2009)

It looks like your new doctor is of the same specialty as your retired doctor and your patient has been seen within the last 3 years. That would be an established patient (remember to credit new problem in MDM since the new MD is not yet familiar with the case). However, if this new provider is credentialed for a different specialty than the retired one, that may change things, depending on the specific situation. Also, if nobody in your practice has seen this patient in over 3 years, that would make him/her a new patient.


----------



## Mike Greer (May 14, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks, its been almost 2years since the "TEST" and I forget 

Mike


----------

